# well park olympus  missing while on laon !!



## tango'smum (13 January 2012)

posted on behalf of a friend.......Well Park Olympus - Olly 15.3/16hh 13yro dark bay with snip and two small white hind socks, arab x trakhenner geldingmissing while out on loan to a lady called Ann Minter in Exmouth... He has been out on loan for about 4 years, she was a friend of a friend, who I dont see so much anymore due to moving away and giving up my horses due to personal reasons, everything was fine until she started saying she was going to keep him so I stated that a loan agreement needed to be drawn up... she refused time and again so when I got fed up of this I decided it would be best to take him back.. Ann started arguing that I had given him to her but of course that isnt true, I did say that due to my current personal situation it would be difficult for me to have him back so we discussed her buying him, she agreed but then turned nasty so I decided that it wasnt the best idea as then I wouldnt have any say over what happened to him, she turned really nasty, but then back tracked saying she was really sorry it was just that she loved him so much and couldnt live without him, I decided that she obviously loved him very much and cared for him very well, better than I would be able to at the current time so I agreed to let her keep him as long as a prooper loan agreement was in place.... but it was then that she started to get harder and harder to get in contact with, I couldnt get a phone number out of her but was thankful that I still had facebook to keep in touch occasionally and see the odd picture she put up of him so I could see he was being ridden and appeared to be well looked after, but then I noticed there were no more pictures of him, and when I requested to see some up to date pictures and info I was palmed off with hazy stories and an excuse that she knew no one with a camera or even a camera phone, which I find unlikely... she had told me that he was at a friends yard in Aylesbeare, then went with her to Bicton College but he didnt like it... so without asking or informing me she sent him off to Axminster to an endurance yard, which I felt was unlikely.... she told me she had taken him hunting but he was naughty and that she had taken him on a 7 hour hack...so I guess she had him back in Exmouth? but no other information.... I posted on her wall asking for any of her friends to pass on my number etc as it appeared she wasnt on facebook much anymore so I undersood she may not have got my messages.... I contacted her boyfriend through fb asking him to just ask her to contact me, still nothing, I asked all of our mutual friends but all said they hadnt seen Olly, then said they dont really see her anymore.... so Im not even sure if she/they are even in Exmouth anymore.. I got in touch with the Police up here and they advised me to give her 7 days to get in touch but nothing, then last week I posted on her wall that I was getting fed up of chasing her for a simple loan agreement and some basic proof she still had my horse, he was still alive etc but tonight I see she has either blocked me from her facebook or removed herself! Thus removing the only chance I had of contacting her!! I have taken that as an active sign that she has no intention of signing an agreement, getting in touch or ever giving him back so now I will be working with the police to locate him and return him as she has proved to be untrustworthy and definitely not someone I want to deal with anymore. The passport agency has confirmed he is still passported in my name, and they are aware that any change of ownership or details are unauthorised. She has his passport, but I have his microchip papers. Any info on the wherabouts of either Ann Minter or Olympus would be greatly appreciated! ".


----------



## cally6008 (13 January 2012)

correction - 

Location of horse is known and arrangements are being made to pick Olly up with the assistance of MHOL


----------



## tango'smum (13 January 2012)

i have just been speaking with the owner, 

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1662


----------



## cally6008 (13 January 2012)

That is my website and I am not the owner of Olly


----------



## tango'smum (13 January 2012)

i know your not the owner of olly, my friend is and i have just been talking to her....


----------



## ladybiggles (13 January 2012)

Hi, i am the owner of Olly  Tracing Equines set up that thread on my behalf  MHOL are doing a wonderful job of helping and supporting me  Currently I have had contact with the girl I loaned Olly to but we are not in contact now direct. I have spoken to the lady who owns the yard Olly was believed to be on, but she has asked for him to be removed so I do not know where he is or where he is going at this moment in time, although I am going down all necessary legal routes and as I have all relevant documentation so when the time comes he will be coming home with me but I do not know when this will be as yet. many thanks for everybodys help and support it means an awful lot to me and Ollywolly  xx


----------



## ladybiggles (13 January 2012)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## tango'smum (13 January 2012)

ladybiggles said:



			Hi, i am the owner of Olly  Tracing Equines set up that thread on my behalf  MHOL are doing a wonderful job of helping and supporting me  Currently I have had contact with the girl I loaned Olly to but we are not in contact now direct. I have spoken to the lady who owns the yard Olly was believed to be on, but she has asked for him to be removed so I do not know where he is or where he is going at this moment in time, although I am going down all necessary legal routes and as I have all relevant documentation so when the time comes he will be coming home with me but I do not know when this will be as yet. many thanks for everybodys help and support it means an awful lot to me and Ollywolly  xx
		
Click to expand...

all the best ladybiggles, i know tracing equies are great..
let me know how you get on xx
speak soon


----------



## sprite1978 (13 January 2012)

Im confused....... but good luck anyway.


----------



## ladybiggles (23 November 2012)

Hi olympus is still missing on loan I am currently liasing with courts arranging for the neccessary papers etc but as you can imagine it is an arduous task and  the lady in question is not making it easy, I believe he was last at livery at a yard in Lympstone but have not had this confirmed by the lady who has him nor the yard so I am non the wiser really. Once these court papers go through we should be able to move along to the next step.
I am still desperately in need of any help or information on sightings etc from the general public so would be very grateful if everybody could circulate this again and forward any information on to me, the owner, at ladybiggles@hotmail.co.uk nmany many thanks Bxxx


----------



## MHOL (23 November 2012)

Or missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com, we really need to find this horse


----------



## tango'smum (23 November 2012)

really hope you find him... do you have any pics of him you could put on here?.. someone must know something.. i met olly a few yrs ago.. lovely horse, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (24 November 2012)

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1662

Photo of him here.


----------

